# Lake Country or Hex-logic pads?



## the_jj

I’m undecided on what new pads to go for, I was going to buy a few lake country ones for my rotary, but I have been looking on here and everyone loves the chemical guys Hex-Logic pads. What do people like best?


----------



## Black Widow

Wool ==> Lake Country - Foamed Wool
Light Cutting ==> Orange Hex Logic
Polishing ==> White Hex Logic
Finishing ==> Black Hex Logic


----------



## Dream Machines

Hex Logic American foam

However having Lake country foamed wool and gold pads is helpful
gold is so awesome to apply finishing polishes, glazes and sealants with


----------



## -Raven-

Lake country hydrotech pads is what I use!


----------



## the_jj

Thanks lads! Anyone else wanna comment? please


----------



## Lump

hex + :buffer: =


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Erm I prefer 3M pads except the green one.

I use Lake County wool for cutting.
3M yellow for polishing
3M Blue for refining
3M Black for final finish.

Just to chuck a spanner in the works!!!!


----------



## 888-Dave

Thats a toughy
I like all of the above, had been using the 6.5" flat from LC and have used the Hex and 3M for a while and there all very good.

Have since tried the LC ccs pads which are really very good indeed and for me have the slight edge at the mo.
Which ever brand you decide to go for out of CG or LC, you wont be dissapointed as both are very good :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

I should also say that I've had the ccs and normal flat pads too. 
I find the flat pads are way better for polishing than the ccs ones, as the ccs ones keep releasing unbroken down polish. Not good when you want to break it down....
I find the ccs pads good for cleansers and glazes ect, where the releasing of new product is not really an issue. This is the reason I don't use and pad with etchings, dimples, crosses or the like for polishing. 

The hydrotech pads are just way more versatile than the normal pads, and cover a bigger range. They cut great and Finnish marr free! I'm very happy with them.


----------



## JJ_

I love the flat pads from lake country but can't get hold of them anymore


----------



## JJ_

Mirror Finish said:


> Erm I prefer 3M pads except the green one.
> 
> I use Lake County wool for cutting.
> 3M yellow for polishing
> 3M Blue for refining
> 3M Black for final finish.
> 
> Just to chuck a spanner in the works!!!!


Nice one, you'll have tried a fair few. Why do you prefer 3m ? I am needing some new pads and I am looking for un-biased guidance.


----------



## John @ PB

JJ_ said:


> I love the flat pads from lake country but can't get hold of them anymore


We should have the flat pads in the next week or so.


----------



## JJ_

John @ PB said:


> We should have the flat pads in the next week or so.


Sweet ! I only see constant pressure pads ? Will they be added to the website ?


----------



## rdig1984

I have a orbital DA Kestrel DAS-6 

I´m not sure what to buy If Lake Country CCS or hydrotech or Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads?

What is the diference? what its better??


----------



## rdig1984

no one??


----------

